# Overweight?



## AGMallory (Mar 29, 2020)

Critique


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

He does look a bit heavy in pics. What does he look like standing when viewed from above? How do his ribs feel? How about old is he?


----------



## AGMallory (Mar 29, 2020)

drparker151 said:


> He does look a bit heavy in pics. What does he look like standing when viewed from above? How do his ribs feel? How about old is he?


I'll have to take a picture of a to view. He is 6 yrs old not neutered.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i would say yes, considerably. who are the _some?_
do you have a photo of him around 2 or 3 for comparison? i’d probably take at least 15lbs off of him, then reassess.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

You're kidding right?
Beautiful dog, fairly obvious he's overweight.

There's another thread that urges tact in pointing that out unless asked. You asked and that's as tactful as I know how to be 

Please be his advocate and help him drop some poundage.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

OP i don’t understand, This has already been covered a couple years ago… 🤔


----------



## MNINE (May 4, 2021)

AGMallory said:


> I think he's overweight but some disagree with me.
> View attachment 583718
> View attachment 583721
> View attachment 583722


Yes is is 100% overweight.


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

It looks like you have an older thread and even reused the same picture. Are you having any luck with your family member? It would be very difficult for the dog to lose weight if the owner doesn't believe that the dog is quite overweight. I'm not sure if people would disagree with the fact that he is overweight now compared to before. 

I used the green beans diet to help my dog shed some of the weight.


----------



## AGMallory (Mar 29, 2020)

Fodder said:


> OP i don’t understand, This has already been covered a couple years ago… 🤔


Because he's still overweight.. The last two are from a few weeks ago. I'm trying to get him help to lose weight so that he lives a full healthy life. But a lot disagree with me in the household that he's overweight. They claim he's just a big gsd. I'm about to give up because I can't make them see that he is overweight and it's unhealthy


Fodder said:


> i would say yes, considerably. who are the _some?_
> do you have a photo of him around 2 or 3 for comparison? i’d probably take at least 15lbs off of him, then reassess.


People in the household. They all disagree that he needs to lose weight. The first pick is when he was younger...he isn't losing weight.
I think I'm going to just have to let it because they obviously like the way he is. I'm concerned about his health


Hopps said:


> It looks like you have an older thread and even reused the same picture. Are you having any luck with your family member? It would be very difficult for the dog to lose weight if the owner doesn't believe that the dog is quite overweight. I'm not sure if people would disagree with the fact that he is overweight now compared to before.
> 
> I used the green beans diet to help my dog shed some of the weight.


Yes I tried getting help before and opinions. The first pick is older but he hasn't lost weight and it's the best side photo. The last two are newer. I'm just trying to get him healthy.
I started to think that maybe I'm wrong and he's fine because I was getting looked at like I'm crazy when I said he's overweight


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

No, you are not crazy, you are quite correct.
As I have said before, if the head looks too small for the body, that’s a really good clue.
I just searched for “Fit German Shepherd” and this old thread popped up:








Anyone have photos of fit/muscular GSDs?


I am looking for photos of German Shepherds who are very fit/muscular. Does anyone have a photos of dogs that are in great shape or know where I can find some photos? I am trying to show what it looks like when a GSD is in very good body condition (lean/muscular) versus "regular" or "average"...




www.germanshepherds.com


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Collect and show them a bunch of healthy weight GSD pics. There are several here with big GSDs that are not over weight. If they won't cut back on the amount of food switch to a lower cal per cup. What food is he getting?


----------



## PNWBlue (Feb 27, 2021)

This GSD is a 20 month old, intact male. I have not had him weighed for some time, but he is in good shape and shaped well. 



















He seemed to me to be a big as a pup, but he is turning out to be right under the bell curve for height. He gets well exercised, which I think is key in weight control.


----------



## AGMallory (Mar 29, 2020)

drparker151 said:


> Collect and show them a bunch of healthy weight GSD pics. There are several here with big GSDs that are not over weight. If they won't cut back on the amount of food switch to a lower cal per cup. What food is he getting?


I have downloaded a few pictures and a weight chart..he eats blue buffalo. He eats 2 cups in the morning, 2 cups in the evening and snacks in between.
I suggested he should only eat once a day in the morning and obviously more exercise.
It's frustrating because one of the people saying he's fine thinks he's an expert and can get aggressive during a normal discussion. 
I will show some pictures and I think I'm finally going to give up on it. I've been trying to help for a few years now.


----------



## AGMallory (Mar 29, 2020)

PNWBlue said:


> This GSD is a 20 month old, intact male. I have not had him weighed for some time, but he is in good shape and shaped well.
> 
> View attachment 583726
> 
> ...


Beautiful! That's what a gsd should look like and trying to show photos of ones just like this to the owner so that they see how unhealthy their dog is


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

AGMallory said:


> I have downloaded a few pictures and a weight chart..he eats blue buffalo. He eats 2 cups in the morning, 2 cups in the evening and snacks in between.
> I suggested he should only eat once a day in the morning and obviously more exercise.
> It's frustrating because one of the people saying he's fine thinks he's an expert and can get aggressive during a normal discussion.
> I will show some pictures and I think I'm finally going to give up on it. I've been trying to help for a few years now.


I'll bet those snacks are the culprit. That has been the case with a few overweight dogs belonging to my family members. Table scraps and huge dog biscuits given throughout the day. I show them our snack jar which is stocked with mini size treats which are about the size of one kibble.


----------



## AGMallory (Mar 29, 2020)

dogma13 said:


> I'll bet those snacks are the culprit. That has been the case with a few overweight dogs belonging to my family members. Table scraps and huge dog biscuits given throughout the day. I show them our snack jar which is stocked with mini size treats which are about the size of one kibble.


yes and the fact that he gets no exersise


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Sunflowers said:


> No, you are not crazy, you are quite correct.
> As I have said before, if the head looks too small for the body, that’s a really good clue.
> I just searched for “Fit German Shepherd” and this old thread popped up:
> 
> ...


I bumped it as it's quite topical


----------

